# Xtp lift and tire help



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok guys I just bought. 14 xtp 1000. (New to canam) I just ordered a rubberdown 1.5" shock spacers. Now I read that they are pointless for giving a lift and the fox shocks because the springs can already be tighten up. I plan on mounting my 30" mudlites on for now until I get rims for my 31" skinny laws so I guess my questions are....

1. Should I return the spacer lift and get a bracket lift which I didn't think was available, or would that be too much bind on the axles? Plan on getting a 4-6" later on. 

2. Will my 30" s/w lites fit on? Or do I need to order wheel spacers before I even try?

3. Is it even possible for me to run 31" laws?

4. When guys talk about trimming, is it just the floor boards or the actual plastics?


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

all the coil spacers do is max out your travel, and makes it stiffer , if the hl springs are available for it they are cheap enough id go that way its not as stiff still maxes out the travel but at least it wont be as stiff id send em back regardless is you want to try it and see if you like it make your own with pvc pipe! if they offer a bracket lift id go for it 2 inch isn't usually enough to ruin a shaft unless your stiff as a board with coils in your springs, lol Im sure someone will chime in on the tires cant help you there but I know when it comes to trimming , anythings trimable if its in the way trim it , and as for wheel spacers I would wait because that all depends on the offset of the wheels you go with ,


----------



## MUDDINMIKE (Jun 8, 2013)

.old....


----------

